# Meet My Pigeon, Meep!



## MeepMyPigeon (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello Pigeon Talk! 

I am new to owning a Pigeon. I just got my Pigeon, Meep, yesterday from a man who breeds them. He is a beautiful Archangel! Unfortunately, he isn't a new born. Which I've heard makes it easier to bond with you. However, I am very excited to slowly bond with my new birdy. 

I have been researching birds in general for over 2 years. It's been a life long dream to own one. It wasn't until recently that I was interested in Doves/Pigeons. I think they're beautiful animals and more docile than some birds.

Is there any specific information that I should know? Or any tips on how to bond well with my new friend?

Any help would be appreciated, and I look forward to getting to know the people on this forum and my new, very special pet!

Thank you!

Here is a photo of Meep. (I hope I attached it correctly)


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Gorgeous bird! If you pair your presence with food and are patient he should be your friend soon.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Gorgeous Bird! Thank you for loving pigeons!

It's always better to adopt than to buy and I hope you'll consider adopting the next one 

Pigeons are family for life! We look forward to your updates and pictures of Meep! Keep us posted!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

That's a beautiful bird and a beautiful name as well. Thanks for the pic.
Nice meeting Meep


----------



## drift15 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi there,

What a beautiful pigeon!!! I look forward to reading your about your new journey.
Cheers Dift15


----------

